# A Different Route



## street_lights (Dec 16, 2013)

hello everyone,

My name is nour, and i have suffered from DP/DR Depression, anxiety and the list goes on for about 7 years, i can go on and on about how horrible it was. but I'm actually going to try to help and show you what has worked for me during the last couple of months and helped me I'm not recovered but when i found this, i knew it was my ticket home. I'm going to try and explain this as accurate as i can because what a lot I'm about to tell you is going to be difficult to understand or to conceptualize. but first i want to clear up some things. i need you to fully understand these.

Awarness - knowledge or perception of a situation or fact. for example you are aware of reading this right now.

Attention - notice taken of someone or something; the regarding of someone or something as interesting or important. for example, paying attention in class

(remember not to get these confused, because attention is recognized by awareness). for example, if you are in class and paying attention you know that you are paying attention. you are aware of what shape your attention takes form. i hope i didn't loose you yet but just bare with me. whenever you have an episode of dp/dr or anxiety which for most of us is constant stream. all you have to do is step back and realize that you are suffering, because you can't be something your awareness is being aware of.

the thing with awareness is that you can never catch it, but at the same time its always there! because you can't say i finally caught awareness or i found awareness, because when u do say that you are already saying that through awareness. don't try to catch awareness or look for it just know that its there and that it could be used to create a separation through which dp can get released. there is something that is making you understand this right now, something that knows that you are understanding. if you could read this and understand this sentence then you have enough awareness to beat all the physiological suffering.


----------

